# Frontpage 2000 CD Key



## sjdhock (Mar 18, 2005)

* I hope this is in the right place *

I could really use some help. I have front page 2000 and I lost the cd case with the product key. Someone told me that you can find the key in the registry, but I'm having a hard time finding it, or if it's possible. Can someone help me find the CD key or tell me if it's at least possible to get it. It would be VERY helpful 

Thank You


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## sjdhock (Mar 18, 2005)

Yah, thats great...but I'm not looking for the windows key, I'm looking for the frontpage 2000 key...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,8078,00.asp


----------



## sjdhock (Mar 18, 2005)

Ok this worked and found the key the ONLY issue is that the key that it found is 20 numbers long and the install wants 25....So I can basically assume now that Im screwed with this and just buy a new copy...or does anyone else have any other things that I can try?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the key usually comes after the first 20 numbers,is it a stand alone version of front page or is it combined in xp,if it is combined use the xp key


----------



## sjdhock (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a stand alone version....

What do you mean by "the key usually comes after the first 20 numbers" ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when i use belarc i get the first group of 20 no's then[key] and the 25 group but mine came as part of xp so the key is the same as xp


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I tried that Magic Jelly Bean Key finder to see if it worked. It came out with a totally different key# than the key I used to install xp with.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it would unless frontpage came as part of xp


----------

